# Group Buy: Spectraquartz / 3M sand - SAND IS HERE!



## Elle

I now have 1200lbs of sand sitting in my driveway. Can everyone please contact me via phone, text or PM about arranging to get your sand if I haven't already talked to you about it?

thanks!

----------------

Order has been placed! It will arrive on Friday Feb 10th in North Van. If you'd like to pick up on Friday evening or on Saturday, please let me know.

If you have missed this order and are interested in joining another group buy, I may organize another on later in the summer if there's enough interest, so please post in the thread as to what colours you would like and how many.

----------------

All right, dollar is at par, so I am going to put this order through TOMORROW (Friday). Final total is $45 USD per bag shipped directly to Canada, so I will need to collect from everyone prior to making the order.

Per bag cost for shipping to US, including pallet storage but not including my gas/time cost for traveling to the US for pickup: $42
Per bag cost for shipping to North Van: $45

It's going to be easier to ship to Canada, as the shipper is saying that they may have to charge WA taxes 9.5% if it's shipped to the US. For the $3 difference, it's easier to ship directly to North Van and skip the whole border hassle.

---------------

Anyone interested in a group buy on the SpectraQuartz sand? It used to be 3M ColorQuartz, which you can't get any more. I've been looking for the red 3M sand and not having a ton of luck, but apparently the distributor in Mulkilteo WA will deliver to BC (or it's not that far to drive, and hey! I have a truck!).

SpectraQuartz - Swimming Pool Plaster - Pool Owners

I don't yet have info on price or minimum amounts, but if anyone is interested in going in on a group buy for a few bags, I can investigate further. They have the whole colour range.

PM or post if interested with colour and amount, and I will get more details. F-Grade is equivalent to the 3M S-Grade, colours are the same.


----------



## beN

darn, if i wasn't selling my tank. id be all over purple for my puffer.  
black would be nice also..


----------



## shaobo

Hi Elle, I am interested in a bag or two of the white, what size are their packaging? Thanks!


----------



## Elle

I'll check and post results here. The distributor is:

Industrial Coatings and Sealants, Inc 
12521 Evergreen Drive, Suite B 
Mukilteo, WA 
(425)742-5693
Contact: 
Greg Tadie [email protected]

Based on the history, I think they are 50lb bags.

Fair warning...if this goes ahead, it will likely be in January, since I don't think I'm going to make it across the line until after the usual holiday insanity is done.


----------



## jiang604

i'd be in for a bag of black F-grade. possibly also 1 more for grey or smokey don't know yet... waiting for price =)


----------



## jkam

I'd be in for tan


----------



## gklaw

Kay. Let's see if I have time to check out my local construction suppliers for you nice people here  May be I can become a colour sand distributor haha


----------



## Elle

Gordon's empire building again. 

Still waiting on a reply from the distributor. Last pricing I could find by searching was abut $28 USD per bag, but that may have gone up.


----------



## April

I'd be interested...in either Elle or Gordon finding it. Good price. I got some 3m when ibenu found it. 
I'd go for a few different colours.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.235505,-123.185351


----------



## gklaw

Elle: Empire building. I can fit all my tanks in one of yours  Just kidding about the distributor as if there is any serious money into that.

I have done an epoxy for floor with a supplier in Vancouver. Their material comes from Edmonton or Seattle depending on colour. The problem being 50lbs of this and that is a bit of trouble for these guys. I can probably do a one time favour but to sustain the availability, someone has to order and inventory quantities. That has a cost, with internet, nobody seems to appreciate that any more. 

April: I do have one or two contacts. Let me see what I can find out and you can be the distributor  It would be nice to have a place where all the members can go to get some interesting stuff. But then everyone wants cheap and you will have to put up with inventory cost.


----------



## gklaw

Elle said:


> Gordon's empire building again.
> 
> Still waiting on a reply from the distributor. Last pricing I could find by searching was abut $28 USD per bag, but that may have gone up.


How many lbs and shipping and custom? Just that I can compare when I talk to my supplier.


----------



## Elle

> How many lbs and shipping and custom? Just that I can compare when I talk to my supplier.


No info from them yet...will post as soon as I know the details there.



> Just kidding about the distributor as if there is any serious money into that.


Yeah, I know what you mean. It's why the stuff is so hard to find.  I would love to see a local distributor for it, but the small quantities used by hobbyists it's not terrifically cost effective for the usual construction market. If there was enough demand it might work for somebody...(April?).

If I thought there was a steady market for this, I'd stock up in my basement!


----------



## gklaw

Elle said:


> If I thought there was a steady market for this, I'd stock up in my basement!


I may be able to pull a favour now and then as I already know these people. I will work with April on that. The only concern is the grains could be quite angular. They might have a warehouse locally I can go take a look and pick a few bags up at the same time. I think the fine grain will be good for nano or shrimp tank for sure.


----------



## jiang604

gklaw said:


> I may be able to pull a favour now and then as I already know these people. I will work with April on that. The only concern is the grains could be quite angular. They might have a warehouse locally I can go take a look and pick a few bags up at the same time. I think the fine grain will be good for nano or shrimp tank for sure.


:bigsmile:GO GORDON GO GORDON! :bigsmile:

if you do manage to get it maybe i can meet u up at 3-4am again LOL


----------



## Elle

OK, here's the latest...$32 for a 50lb bag, and they have lots of colours.

Still waiting on freight cost but more likely cheaper to just go down and pick it up. I think as non-residents we don't pay WA sales tax or can claim it back, but not sure.

----------------------

My name is Greg Tadie and I am the owner of Industrial Coatings & Sealants. I bought the business four months ago from Steve Cottle who retired (he forwarded this email to me). Last month I added to our colored quartz inventory and so currently I have a decent inventory of type F including your requested red, white and black colors. I also have buff, green, plum, blue, brown, cayman green, and smoke. The quartz comes in 50# bags and your price would be $32 (USA) per bag plus applicable tax, plus freight costs from Seattle to Vancouver. What type of quantities are we talking about?


----------



## gklaw

Yep, shipping cost on these items is what usually kill the feasibility of shopping cross border for these products unless you are taking a full trailer? On-line tool shops always exclude large items from their $50 free shipping policy even if the item worth $5,000 in sale. Will JL ship 3 buckets of salt for free? 

$32 for 50 lb bag is not overly bad. Remember 10 bag 500 lbs  Factor is gas and wear and tear on tires and brakes alone (assuming $0 value to spare time) to haul several hundred pound of sand for the 2.5 hours return trip and that could easily add $10 per bag 

Will try to contact my supplier tomorrow afternoon. Have to prepare for a meeting tomorrow morning.


----------



## Sliver

i think i'll probably be in for a couple of bags....


----------



## Pamela

I'd buy 1 bag.


----------



## AquaAddict

*medium/fine grade sand*

Hi,

I would like a 50 lb bag of dark gray to black or just dark but I don't know how to order the right size other than to say I would like something fine but not as fine as sugar sand used in marine aquariums. I have some Bolivian Rams that are supposed to like a somewhat fine grade of sand. I hope this helps. Maybe some guidelines on how to order would help us ignorant types.

It looks like there is going to be a lot of work in this group order so thanks for attempting to do this. I sure hope it works out.

AquaAddict


----------



## gklaw

See. That is over 500 lbs already not including Elle's or April's. All and all over 1,000 lbs of products  I don't think I will be hauling that with my car haha  The bumper with hit that ground.

We shall see after my enquiry. I am just hoping they will let me get some from their warehouse and there is something interesting.


----------



## Elle

They're checking the shipping to North Van for me now. I've got a 1-ton diesel truck, so I should be able to pick up at least 1000lbs. I'd split the fuel/pickup cost amongst the group if I were to do that. Might also be able to get it shipped to Blaine if that's cheaper.

Explaining to customs what I'm doing with 500-1000lbs of sand might be a bit more difficult...

Eileen, I have some of the 3M sand at my place right now if you want to come over and see what it's actually like.

----------------------------------
Current requests:

Elle - 1 red, 1 black
shaobo - 2 white	
jiang604 - 1 black, 1 smoke
jkam - 1 tan
April - 3-4???
Sliver - 2 ?
Pamela - 1 ?
AquaAddict - 1 black


----------



## DeeB

I would up for some tan/red sand. However, I only need half a bag so I would love to split a bag with someone.


----------



## Elle

OK, got the freight pricing.

"Freight would be about $200 for 15 bags, and wouldn't increase much at all even if you doubled the order as it's a pallet either way. Freight price includes delivering into residential neighborhood with a lift gate as I assume a forklift would not be available for unloading. This added about $50 to the freight cost."

Assuming we go with 15 bags, that brings the cost to about $45 USD total per bag (and probably plus HST ). However, the more people who want in on this, the lower that delivery cost gets, so come one, come all!


----------



## Elle

Quick bump - I will likely be going down and picking this up in the new year. If anyone wants to be added please post with number of bags and colours. I'll likely pick up a couple of extra bags as well.

Deeb, I'll split a bag of red with you if you want.

Gordon, any news from your contact?


----------



## April

Ok I'll take gold? Red, rose? Or aqua. 3 bags. Oh smoke is a good colour. So gold, smoke, and rose are my first choices.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.235647,-123.184758


----------



## Elle

Closest they have to gold would be the yellow...they do have smoke, though. Let me know if the yellow is OK and I will check availability.

Colour samples are here: SpectraQuartz - Swimming Pool Plaster - Pool Owners

*request list:*


Elle - 1 red, 2 black
Deeb - 1/2 red (split with Elle)
shaobo - 2 white	
jiang604 - 1 black, 1 smoke
jkam - 1 tan
April - 1 gold/yellow, 1 smoke, 1 rose
Sliver - 1 black, 1 red
Pamela - 1 smoke
AquaAddict - 1 black
Ben - 1 purple, 1 black

Total so far: 17 bags.


----------



## Pamela

Smoke colour for me, thanks


----------



## gklaw

Talked to the supplier Friday. Their apparently is a mixed colour and come in small bags. He is supposed to get back to me yesterday with prices and details yesterday. Guess I will have to bug him.

$200 shipping if including custom and brokerage is not bad at all. I bet it will cost you $100 in gas and you will probably have to go through custom.


----------



## beN

depending on a cppl things..please put me down for purple and black 1 of each


----------



## Elle

Thanks Ben, he said they have plum in stock, which I think is the same colour as the purple you're using.


----------



## beN

i thought id never be able to find any of this stuff at all. gotta live the fish community!


----------



## Elle

OK, colour updates. They DON'T have tan, yellow or coral rose. Ordering them from the supplier isn't really feasible in small quantities, as it would be hideously expensive.

However, they DO have the following colours: red, white, black, smoke, plum, brown, buff, blue, green and Cayman green. The brown is pretty close to the tan, so I would recommend it for anyone who wanted tan sand. 

April, did you want to go with 2 alternative colours instead of the gold and coral rose?


----------



## Sliver

i think 1 black and 1 red....


----------



## Elle

thanks Sliver! I updated the list.

*Current request list:*

Elle - 1 red, 2 black
Deeb - 1/2 red (split with Elle)
shaobo - 2 white
jiang604 - 1 black, 1 smoke
jkam - 1 tan/brown
April - 1 smoke, 2 other?
Sliver - 1 black, 1 red
Pamela - 1 smoke
AquaAddict - 1 black
Ben - 1 purple, 1 black


----------



## DeeB

Thanks Elle for splitting a bag and for arranging this.


----------



## gklaw

My supplier called back to this morning. He is going to drop off some samples to me. However, I am not too sure about the application for aquarium unless you like some interesting effects 

Stoncor | Stonhard - Performance Flooring Systems

They also advised me that they buy black aggregates from Target:

Target Products industrial supplies company - concrete products, sands supplier & abrasives

I already contacted them last Friday but their salesman was a little bit impatient then - busy to go home on a Friday afternoon  I was also up front with him that I am looking for retail quantities rather than wholesale.

Target is a construction aggregate manufacturer. They wholesale sandblasting sand to Lordco and filter sand to the spa places. The also had some interesting white landscaping aggregate which they are stopped production.

Sorry I could not help more.

Elle is doing a good job


----------



## j2daff

any idea on how much I would need for a standard 33g? enough to make a lair deep enough to support some rocks/wood etc.?


----------



## Elle

OK, I'd like to place the order pretty shortly, so I just wanted to confirm the list. Can everyone post or PM that they are still in for the order and I will get the final cost? I think I'm going to get it shipped up, which adds about $12 per bag (I think final cost with shipping is about $45 USD/bag).

jdaff, for a 33g you'll need about a 1/4 bag. What colour did you want? If black, I will split a bag with you.

*Current request list:*

Elle - 1 red, 2 black CONFIRMED
Deeb - 1/2 red (split with Elle) CONFIRMED
shaobo - 2 white
April - 1 smoke CONFIRMED
Sliver - 1 black CONFIRMED
Pamela - 1 smoke CONFIRMED
AquaAddict - 1 black CONFIRMED
Ben - 1 purple, 1 black CONFIRMED


----------



## Pamela

I'm still in for my bag of 'smoke' sand.
Thank you so much for doing this group order


----------



## DeeB

I'm still up for splitting half a bag of red with you, Elle. Thanks!


----------



## Elle

OK, here's the current list. I've requested a shipping total from the vendor and will update today.

*Current request list:*

Elle - 1 red, 2 black CONFIRMED
Deeb - 1/2 red (split with Elle) CONFIRMED
shaobo - 2 white
April - 1 smoke CONFIRMED
Sliver - 1 black CONFIRMED
Pamela - 1 smoke CONFIRMED
AquaAddict - 1 black CONFIRMED
Ben - 1 purple, 1 black CONFIRMED
ilam - 1 black CONFIRMED


----------



## ilam

I will take a bag of black.


----------



## Elle

thanks - updated the list!


----------



## dsouthworth

Sent a PM with a question!

Edit: Forget the question. I figured it out. 

Put me down for 3 bags of black please!!


----------



## Elle

Thanks Derek! I'm waiting on confirmation from vendor, will post as soon as I have the final total with shipping. Cost per bag is $32 USD, plus shipping (about $200 total divided between 14-15 bags, which brings the cost per bag to $45 plus any taxes.)

*Current CONFIRMED request list:*

Elle - 1 red, 2 black 
Deeb - 1/2 red (split with Elle) 
shaobo - 2 white 
April - 1 smoke
Sliver - 1 black 
Pamela - 1 smoke 
AquaAddict - 1 black 
Ben - 1 purple, 1 black 
ilam - 1 black 
dsouthworth - 3 black
AWW - 1 brown, 2 black


----------



## dsouthworth

Just curious as to when this "sand run" will be done. January, February?


----------



## AWW

Argg i cant resist. 

Put me down for 1 tan 1 brown and 2 black. I cant get enough of this stuff apparently..... lmao


----------



## Elle

You're in, Alex. They don't have tan, so will 2 brown work instead?

I was hoping to have it done this month, but the guy still hasn't responded to my last email so I'll try phoning him tomorrow. 

thanks,

Elle


----------



## AWW

Elle, Ill just take 1 Brown then, Thanks.


----------



## Elle

Looks like we are ready to pull the trigger on this! I think I'm going to ship to Blaine, which cuts the shipping cost in half.

Total per bag is going to be $40, unless I'm missing something, and I'll arrange collection from everyone before the order goes through.

The final list is below. If you have changes to your order or if you aren't on the list and want to jump in, please let me know before next Thursday.

*Current CONFIRMED request list:*

Elle - 2 red, 2 black 
Deeb - 1/2 red (split with Elle) 
shaobo - 2 white 
April - 1 smoke
Sliver - 1 black 
Pamela - 1 smoke 
AquaAddict - 1 black 
Ben - 1 purple, 1 black 
ilam - 1 black 
dsouthworth - 3 black
AWW - 1 brown, 2 black


----------



## beN

im surprised on how many members are not taking part in this.. this stuff is great for substrate.


----------



## Elle

Well, everyone has a few more days...we have a couple of additions.

*Current CONFIRMED request list:*


Elle - 2 red, 2 black 
Deeb - 1/2 red (split with Elle) 
shaobo - 2 white 
April - 1 smoke
Sliver - 1 black 
Pamela - 1 smoke 
AquaAddict - 1 black 
Ben - 1 purple, 1 black 
ilam - 1 black 
dsouthworth - 3 black
AWW - 1 brown, 2 black
Graeme - 2 black
skrick - 2 buff


----------



## beN

Can't wait for this stuff to arrive. Its going to make my 200 look so much better.


----------



## AdobeOtoCat

I would like a white bag as well. It would be perfect for my new 55 gal. 

Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk


----------



## Elle

I'm just checking on the final delivery cost but it looks like it's going to be $40 and change per bag in USD.

I'll need to collect from everyone prior to placing the order, so let me know if you prefer cash or paypal. If I can collect it all by Monday, I'll place the order then and likely pick up the next weekend if they can ship that fast.

If anyone has questions that you want to talk to me live about, my cell # is 604.728.3553.


----------



## Elle

Hi guys,

Sorry for the delay, been trying to get the absolute final cost including shipping and whether I have to pay HST etc. and Greg's been off a few days. We will be somewhere between $40 and $45 per bag, I just want to know exactly where! I will update this thread the moment I have that cost, and will run the order.

I'll be shipping to Pt. Roberts, so I will pick up from there. Some of you are en route to Mission on the Lougheed or close to North Van, with other people who are in different places I can arrange a pickup at my place in North Van or we can work something out.

thanks for your patience, all!


----------



## AWW

Thanks for putting this through elle! Can't wait to revamp my 120


----------



## Elle

All right, dollar is at par, so I am going to put this order through TOMORROW. Final total is $45 USD per bag shipped directly to Canada, so I will need to collect from everyone prior to making the order.

Per bag cost for shipping to US, including pallet storage but not including my gas/time cost for traveling to the US for pickup: $42
Per bag cost for shipping to North Van: $45

It's going to be easier to ship to Canada, as the shipper is saying that they may have to charge WA taxes 9.5% if it's shipped to the US. For the $3 difference, it's easier to ship directly to North Van and skip the whole border hassle.

You can paypal me if you prefer (email is *ellenashdown A.T. shaw D.0.T. ca*), or give me a call at 604.728.3553 if you'd rather arrange for cash.


----------



## skrick

I'm interested I'll call you put me down for 2 bags of Tan color if possible thanks Bobby


----------



## Elle

You're in for 2 bags of buff (which is closest to tan). Just squeaked in!


----------



## skrick

Buff is fine thanks


----------



## AWW

Hey elle, I'll paypal you the money tonight when i get home


----------



## shaobo

Hey Elle, thanks again for organize this!


----------



## Elle

Order has been placed! The shipment will arrive next Friday afternoon (Friday February 10th). If anyone wants to pick up their sand on Friday evening or on the weekend in North Van, let me know, otherwise contact me to arrange a pickup/drop-off. I'll keep everyone posted if there are any changes.

thanks to all for participating!


If you missed this buy and are interested in joining another, please post to this thread with the colours and number of bags you want. If there's enough interest, I can organize another group buy in the spring/summer.


----------



## Sliver

you rock elle!!


----------



## Elle

Sand arrives tomorrow!!!! Anyone interested in picking up tomorrow or this weekend, please PM or call me and let me know when you'd like to come by.


----------



## Elle

SAND HAS ARRIVED!!!!

I now have 1200lbs of sand sitting in my driveway. Can everyone please contact me via phone, text or PM about arranging to get your sand if I haven't already talked to you about it? I'm home all evening and can arrange pickups tomorrow as well.

thanks!


----------



## Elle

Sorry for anyone who just tried to PM me and got the inbox full message - it should be OK now. Please resend.

thanks!


----------



## Sliver

i think we should build a really colorful beach.....


----------



## Elle

LOL! With palm trees and sun...but can we skip the sharks?


----------



## Sliver

we can by all means skip the sharks...lol


----------



## dsouthworth

So this stuff is beautiful. very fine. but very heavy. I started to wash mine (150lbs of black), i put about 20 lbs into a bucket, and to my surprise, perfect. 
I didn't need to rinse any of it. Maybe it was just my bag? i'm not sure. but it's very very nice. The only thing is that some of it is floating, and some of it has "balled up" (like when you put hot chocolate mix into hot water, and dry balls form with a wet exterior). I angled a spray bar up and the surface movement is fixing this problem. 

Thank you Elle for making this possible. Great dealing with you!


----------



## Elle

Hey, thanks! I love this stuff...very clean and not dusty. Once it's been agitated a bit it will shake out and settle. Post tank pics soon, everyone!


----------



## gklaw

Great job Elle. Looks like these are used for epoxy flooring with very specific gradation (consistent narrow range gain size) so the fine/dust are just from handling.


----------



## Elle

Yep, he's actually sending a big shipment up here in the summer for somebody's commercial flooring project (not mine).


----------



## April

Just got mine. Thanks !

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.275358,-122.835629


----------



## dsouthworth

Tank's cycling now. So fish in about a month. Canopy has not been started yet but i plan on getting that done later next week. Stand isn't done either.. again, later next week or the week after that.


----------



## beN

nice, the black looks great!


----------



## Flygirl

Hi Elle,

What grade are you guys ordering, the F or the C? What is the corresponding size?

SpectraQuartz - Swimming Pool Plaster - Pool Owners

_Grades

To satisfy different requirements, SpectraQuartz is available in:
F-Grade and C-Grade.

F-Grade is a finer particle size
C-Grade is a coarse particle size

Both Grades are available in the fifteen colors shown above. _​
If it's not too late into the summer, I will be interested.

Thanks,
Louise


----------



## Elle

It's the F-grade. I have a couple of people interested in more sand, so keep an eye on this thread and if I can get a group order of 20+ bags going I'll arrange it again.

Derek, that setup looks awesome!


----------



## AWW

Thought i would toss a photo up too, love the sand! Thanks again elle


----------



## beN

looking good alex!... cant wait to add more to my 8 footer


----------



## fishface

Hey all, wondering if there's any excess of this kickin' around from that order. I'm interested in a bag or 2 of black if possible...


----------



## Elle

I might have some extra black after I set up my 180gallon. How much do you need?


----------



## fishface

Hey Elle, I'd be looking for enough to cap a mineralized soil base in a 75g tank...can't recall how much I used last time but guessing 75 lbs??? 
Oh I dunno really though...


----------



## Elle

ilam is selling a full unopened bag of black, so you can try PM'ing him. The bags are 50lbs each, which should do it. I'm using about 3-4 for my 180g tank. How deep did you want to cap it?


----------



## fishface

Elle said:


> ilam is selling a full unopened bag of black, so you can try PM'ing him. The bags are 50lbs each, which should do it. I'm using about 3-4 for my 180g tank. How deep did you want to cap it?


Ok, so I blew it with ilam,  didn't act quick enough so I'm still looking. I've got a bit left over from another tank but will still be looking for around 50 lbs if anyone's getting rid of any.

Thanks


----------



## gsneufeld

Ooh, dang I missed the boat on this one. Anybody interested in selling 10-20 pounds of black?

thx


----------



## Elle

I'm probably going to be selling some of my black sand...I'll post it to the classifieds when I figure out how much of it I don't need.


----------



## shelby67

How about another order?


----------



## Elle

OK, how many people want sand? If I get 10 or more I'll set up another order. 

For quick reference on quantity: 2 bags did my 180g about .5"-1" deep. (my filter output is low down, so I kept it shallow). 1/2 bag did my 60g tank 1" deep. Doesn't change PH, color is stable, it's very soft and fine and the fish really like it. I have cichlids that dig and also cories and plecos on it, and the diggers adore it.


----------



## shelby67

I'll be in for one bag.


----------



## Digger

instead of troubling a group buy.... if 50lbs (1 bag) is all u need, i got some. only black



shelby67 said:


> I'll be in for one bag.


----------

